# Amp Jumper swap



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Read another post where someone replaced the main-amp and pre-amp jumper with a quote unquote quality jumper. Like one sold by Audio Quest for $ 29.00 a pair. He stated this improved sound quality quite a lot. Is this more cable hokum? My amp is an HK3490. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Analog speaker wire and interconnects are one of the more esoteric aspects of audio. Some people heard a difference and others don't. Ultimately shifting to balanced load vs RCA is a better way of insuring a stable signal path. Materials and composition (stranded, double helix..., vs solid core) is hard to quantify and because of this different people assume different things. I'm not going to say there can't be a difference it's just a personal experiment that needs to be done and you have to choose for yourself if you hear a difference. 

I do find it funny that despite the claims from cable companies; once you get into a speaker cabinet you'll find copper interconnects soldered [to the binding posts, crossover, and drivers] or gold fittings on the component terminals. No high purity silver forged in the fires of Mt. Mordor, no elvin magic, no flux compositors; just copper wire stranded or solid core.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Good point about speaker internals. This is my thinking about cables as well.


----------

